# Blemished Rinehart Targets.....Cheap



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Big Jim's Bow Company is selling Blemished Rinehart Targets at a very reduced price. With shipping a target costs $130.00 which is at least $100 cheaper than if you ordered one from somewhere else. Here is a link to where you can order.

http://www.shop.bigjimsbowcompany.com/B ... ductId=150


----------



## rackjudge (May 26, 2009)

And rhinehart targets are high quality targets. That is a steal!


----------

